# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task OF The Year 2021!!

## Lang

*The Challenge:*
This year's theme is superhero training. From Discovering your Alter-Identity to helping to save the World or Universe.  I know you guys got this!! Plus, you'll receive the coveted rainbow wings if you manage to complete them all in 2021. 
Good luck!!

*The Rules:*
- You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream. 
- DILD and DEILD are only permitted for a single ToTY (meaning, only one ToTY per chain of dreams.) You must record your dream in your preferred dream journal (you do not need to come here) before you can work on another ToTY.
- You may do more than one Task per night, as long as the previous dream task is already recorded. 
*--------------------------------
*
*And here are the tasks!*

*Task 1: Discover Your Alter-Identity*
In the first task, your main goal is to discover your superhero identity. Ask the dream, or a dream character, to transform you into your superhero form. You MAY NOT make up your own form. You MUST let the dream decide for you. It may or may not be an original character – it is OK if your given identity is an already established character. You may try a technique, such as “Activate my X-gene!” to get your form. Or perhaps you find a neat piece of technology/equipment that you can use to give you superpowers. However you get your identity, you then need to ask for your superhero costume! Once again, you do not make this, you let the dream make this. Perhaps you open a door to find your costume inside. Describe your superhero name and costume. (Bonus points for the artwork!)


*Task 2: Discover your Powers*
In this next task, your main goal is to discover your superhero powers! First, you are going to need to transform into your Super Hero Form again. This can be done with or without help from guides. Next, you are going to ask the Dream, or a dream character, for information about your superhero powers. Using that information, and your own intuition (especially coming from your given name/identity the last task), you are going to test out your discovered powers. How does it go?


*Task 3: Find A Training Facility*
Depending on your superhero name, you may or may not be already “part of a team.” If you are, for example, an X-man, you will travel to the X-Mansion / Xavier Institute. If you are an Avenger, you may go to the Avengers tower/building. If you are an original character, you may choose a location of your liking (such as the above places), or ask the dream to take you to a training facility. You will need to transform into your alter-ego again. Once at the facility, you will have to ask to be a part of the team. You will ask for your initiation test and then complete it successfully. *Note: Initiation test must be completed to complete the task!*


*Task 4: Training with Teammates*
In this next task, you will train with other teammates at your training facility. Transform into your superhero form. You will adeptly use your powers in combat with at least one other superhero in an arena-like setting. Describe the battle, and use of your powers vs. their powers. You must win the match, without killing your teammate, to complete the task.


*Task 5: Partner Mission*
In your superhero form, you will ask the dream, or dream character, for a superhero partner. Once granted a partner, you must complete a mission with your partner, without either of you dying. Your mission will be to enter an enemy’s building, find and obtain an artifact of value from somewhere in the building. You must defeat any resistance using you & your partner’s powers. Bonus points if you discover a new way of using your powers (level up!). You must involve teamwork with your partner.


*Task 6: Group Mission*
In your superhero form, you will ask dream/a DC for a superhero team. You will go with this group into enemy headquarters. Your mission is to rescue one of your trapped teammates. Save the teammate and defeat any resistance. You must use teamwork. You must personally free the prisoner.


*Task 7: Save the World!*
In your superhero form, you will ask the dream/ a DC to take you to a battle scene where you are needed. You will battle with other superheroes, against villains, in an epic battle to save the world. Expertly use your superhero powers alongside your teammates to defeat the bad guys. Describe everything!
--------------------------------------------------
*Have fun! You got this!!* 
*Feel free to post any attempts and accomplishments in this thread. Have fun!* 



*Spoiler* for _Members who have completed the task_: 



NONE

----------


## Occipitalred

Good luck saving the world, everyone!

And don't forget, with great power comes great... lucidity!

----------


## Lang

Here is the link to my [Task Of The Year: Task 2: Discover your Powers [LUCID Fail] DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hum...-6-2020-90804/
I didn't get to do the lucid task that I wanted to.  I'll do better next time! 

I posted here: https://www.dreamviews.com/general-d...ml#post2240344

----------


## Hilary

Task 1: Discover Your Alter-Identity - _Success_


*Spoiler* for _Task 1_: 



Now I remember the task of the year. Now, to be honest, I've already done the first task of the year, but I did it last year. So it doesn't count. So this is my second time doing this task.  :smiley:  Outside, it's now daylight. I move my hand down in a fist and say_ "Transform into Super Hero Mode!"_ It works. I am now in a costume. It's pink and silver, fits tightly, with a bright yellow utility belt. Cool! As I walk down the street, a theme song starts playing. It sounds like "My Girl" by the Temptations but with different lyrics (I couldn't understand them - it might have been "Light Girl").

Now who the heck am I? I go around, looking for someone to tell me. I find a boy on the street. "_Hey what's my super hero name, kid?_" He points to my bright yellow belt and says "Ilene." I look at my belt, and sure enough, the word Ilene or Ilean is written. Weird name, might have to get a better one later. It will have to do.

Now, what are my powers? I go into a building, in search of more people. As I enter a random dining room, I notice the light starts acting funny. Weird. Inside, I find an old woman [The Mother Guide]. I ask her what my powers are. She points to the light. I realize that I can manipulate the light. I make it super super bright, the whole room is now blinding bright light, then dim it back down. Okay. Weird. "_Hey Mom, what's my superhero name?_" (hoping for something better than Ilene) She doesn't answer.

"_Come on, Mom. You're telling me my power is to manipulate light? How am I supposed to fight bad guys with this power? And all the other lucid dreamers are going to have cooler powers than me.. What about that other superhero you made me, Mercury Girl. She was cool._"

Mom: "_Well, you can use either one. However, I thought you would like this one even more. It's more original._"

"_Okay... I'll roll with it._"




Link to DJ

I just wanted to add - I looked up the meaning of the name "Aileen" (normal spelling). Here's what it said:

"The name Aileen is a girl's name of Irish origin meaning "bright, shining light."

LOL, I guess that fits with "Light Girl."

----------


## Lang

Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## Thena

Highly amusing but ultimately non-lucid dream where everything was just in place to attempt Task 1. The intention was there, but I think I was distracted by my disappointment that this DC and not Marvel. ::chuckle:: 





> Superman's mom lives in a fancy Park Avenue apartment and is hosting a bunch of girls, including me, for an overnight stay. It has something to do with the scouts and it's required. I don't mind, because the old lady gives out used bits of designer clothing if you impress her. Apparently she gave me a sweatshirt last year.

----------


## Hilary

> I'll probably do this at the end when I have done all of them.



Ah, okay. Bummer. Well, I look forward to reading them at the end, then.

----------


## RelicWraith

Shoot! I just realized I didn't quite get the first task!  :Picard face palm: 


*Spoiler* for _Task 1 - Fail_: 




I'm only momentarily distracted before I go back to recalling another task. The superhero one comes to wit. I try catching up to the dark haired woman, but she remained just out of reach. So, I turned my attention to some random child nearby, some skinny boy around 10 years old.

"Hey kid", I started. "What's my superhero name?"

Just then, another figure surfaced from the below, a pale young girl with vibrant blue hair. "Macheval" (pronounced mak-ah-vle), she answers in deadpan.

"What was that?", I asked.

She repeats. "Macheval."

"So it's Macheval?"

The boy then interjects with a simple "yes."

Didn't really know what to think of the name. Also, I was weirded out by these creepy monotone kids. So, I thanked them, and scurried away.

The dream started fading. I quickly raised my hand as part of stabilization, only to see I was doing such in bed. So concluded the dream.

----------


## Hilary

> Shoot! I just realized I didn't quite get the first task! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task 1 - Fail_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only momentarily distracted before I go back to recalling another task. The superhero one comes to wit. I try catching up to the dark haired woman, but she remained just out of reach. So, I turned my attention to some random child nearby, some skinny boy around 10 years old.
> ...



I don't know if the rules are strict about this, but I would hope you'd be allowed to finish the last bit in another lucid dream and call it a success? Rather than start all over, I mean. Really cool, I wonder what your name means, too.

----------


## Sivason

> I don't know if the rules are strict about this, but I would hope you'd be allowed to finish the last bit in another lucid dream and call it a success? Rather than start all over, I mean. Really cool, I wonder what your name means, too.



Well, this is all a game so it is not all that important, but to my reading the tasks must each be in their own separate dream and each task must be with in one dream each. So one dream must contain the entire task and only one task allowed credit per dream.

----------


## RelicWraith

Yup, I'm of the same opinion. Even if it was otherwise, I personally would've started over from the beginning regardless. I'm just a schtickler that way.  ::tongue::

----------


## Hilary

> Yup, I'm of the same opinion. Even if it was otherwise, I personally would've started over from the beginning regardless. I'm just a schtickler that way.



I can respect that. I wonder now, are you going to get the same name, or will it be something totally different this time?  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

Had a non-lucid about at that I was at the Avengers tower, last night but before I could go lucid and one of the tasks, I was woken up.

----------


## Sivason

I read this stuff for the first time yesterday. I achieved task one I think. I wanted to be a superhero in the dream so I went into an old fashioned phone both and then came back out thinking I would be a superhero. I was transformed into a weird version of a spiderman. I had a exaggerated human body with sharp angles and a costume sort of like Spider Man (red and black with web patterns) but I also had eight huge spider legs coming out of me sort of like Doc Oc's mechanical arms. I walked around on those legs for a bit before I woke up. 
I did not ask to become or discover anything, I just went into the box and came back out a hero. If it helps I had no idea what I would be, if anything, the dream just sprung it on me.

----------


## Lang

I almost forgot that that once I was teaching a young DC how to fight like an Avenger but, that was like two years ago. 


I knew you guys can do it!! I can feel it!  :tongue2:

----------


## Hilary

> I read this stuff for the first time yesterday. I achieved task one I think. I wanted to be a superhero in the dream so I went into an old fashioned phone both and then came back out thinking I would be a superhero. I was transformed into a weird version of a spiderman. I had a exaggerated human body with sharp angles and a costume sort of like Spider Man (red and black with web patterns) but I also had eight huge spider legs coming out of me sort of like Doc Oc's mechanical arms. I walked around on those legs for a bit before I woke up. 
> I did not ask to become or discover anything, I just went into the box and came back out a hero. If it helps I had no idea what I would be, if anything, the dream just sprung it on me.



Awesome!! Next dream try to ask around for your super hero name.





> If it helps I had no idea what I would be, if anything, the dream just sprung it on me.



Yes, that is the way it's meant to be. The dream is supposed to decide our superhero form for us. I think it's more fun that way, and certainly more challenging. We have to discover "ourselves". We don't know what our powers will be. And, it is true we may be disappointed (I was a little bit, not anymore), but that's part of growing, and part of the fun?

----------


## Lang

> Awesome!! Next dream try to ask around for your superhero name.
> 
> Yes, that is the way it's meant to be. The dream is supposed to decide our superhero form for us. I think it's more fun that way, and certainly more challenging. We have to discover "ourselves". We don't know what our powers will be. And, it is true we may be disappointed (I was a little bit, not anymore), but that's part of growing and part of the fun?



I was meaning to ask to clarify some of the tasks. I want to make sure I'm doing them right. You know, You want to do all the tasks only to find out you were doing it all wrong?  ::D:  I probably should have asked when you suggested them. Sorry.  :Sad: 

1. What if someone in my dream addressed me as an Avenger name, then that would be okay? 

2. Do we have to keep the superhero Alter-Identity in every task that we do or can we be a different Alter-Identity in other tasks too?

3. With discovering your power, does it have to be a power that you never had before? I have had many different powers, but, do I have to look for a new-new power?

By the way, If anyone else has any questions, then maybe this a great time to ask, Moonagedaydream about her tasks!  :smiley:  

~HD.  :wink2:

----------


## Hilary

I'm glad you brought this up. Thanks for being honest & up front.  ::thumbup:: 


1. I don't think you're breaking any rules. I do think that your situation is uncommon, as most of us don't have an already established super hero dream identity like you do. When I was writing it, I was thinking from the perspective of someone who doesn't have a form already.  :smiley: 

My intention was to encourage a discovery process. Maybe you feel you've already gone through that. I would ask myself: Do you feel that the character represents an aspect of yourself? Does the unconscious see you as this character? Or do you feel like you just like to play the part because it's fun? I would say yes, it represents you, but ask yourself. Or better yet, ask the dream.  :smiley: 

Now, if you want to "re-roll" your character, because you're not sure, then by all means, go ahead. It's your choice.

2. We keep the same one. So, we would transform into our super hero mode with the expectation of the previous form. If the dream misbehaves, then roll with it.  :smiley: 

3. No, and keep in mind you may have multiple powers. As long as you are not using lucid dreaming god-mode powers  :wink2:  (No iddqd!!). You don't have to search for a new one. You do need to be open to new powers if they arise organically in the dreamspace during a mission. I think I called that a "level up" in the original post.  :smiley:  That's OK. 

In fact, thinking on this, I'm going to ask the dream to "shut down all lucid dreaming powers other than the ones given to my super hero character." That's a good fail-safe.

----------


## Sivason

> 3. No, and keep in mind you may have multiple powers. As long as you are not using lucid dreaming god-mode powers  (No iddqd!!). You don't have to search for a new one. You do need to be open to new powers if they arise organically in the dreamspace during a mission. I think I called that a "level up" in the original post.  That's OK. 
> 
> In fact, thinking on this, I'm going to ask the dream to "shut down all lucid dreaming powers other than the ones given to my super hero character." That's a good fail-safe.



The dream did include a voice/thought that said "you are Spiderman" but I told myself this is not Spiderman, it must be something else, but no good name was presented. I am not ok with it just being Spiderman. Next time maybe something good will come up.
I was wondering about this stuff with discovering powers. In a fully lucid dream I have any power I want. I recently destroyed my home town by pulling an asteroid out of space very vividly. Flight, fireballs, TK, teleport, what have you. I am not sure how I am going to "discover" my super hero powers, but it makes for an interesting challenge.

----------


## Hilary

> The dream did include a voice/thought that said "you are Spiderman" but I told myself this is not Spiderman, it must be something else, but no good name was presented. I am not ok with it just being Spiderman. Next time maybe something good will come up.
> I was wondering about this stuff with discovering powers. In a fully lucid dream I have any power I want. I recently destroyed my home town by pulling an asteroid out of space very vividly. Flight, fireballs, TK, teleport, what have you. I am not sure how I am going to "discover" my super hero powers, but it makes for an interesting challenge.



Sheesh. And I just barely got the hang of phasing.  :smiley: 

Just a thought, aside from asking the dream to turn off unrelated powers, you could ask the dream or a dream guide what your powers are. 

I had a problem with getting a decent name, too. A DC called me "Ilene." But, another part of the dream had a song with the words "Light Girl." (btw, Eileen does mean light). So if you find another name that gets presented, go for it.

-

BTW, just to clarify, although in the battles I think it's important to stick to your designated super-hero powers as given by the dream, flying to get to location before a battle/mission is OK with me. Just because lucid dreams don't always last a long time, and it can be quite tricky to get places without flying.

----------


## Occipitalred

Checking in! The first month has already passed! I would say I intended to do the first quest 10% of the month but I didn't incubate anything. Had a few lucid dreams but did not recall the goal. 

I loved reading about the birth of Ilene, Light Girl, and the banter with her guide Mother (while playing My Girl by the Temptations for the proper mood)! One of the powers I used to fantasize about having was the ability to manipulate light. Since vision is our perception of light, I reckoned if you could manipulate light, you could form any kind of illusion. You could defeat your enemies by making them see terrifying things or by misguiding them. Likewise, you could support allies by making them see pleasant things or guiding them. I don't know what Mercury Girl's powers were but Ilene has lots of potential!

----------


## Lang

Hope this will inspire some of you of some powers that you could have? here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ay-2015-a.html

And thanks for the clarifying that!  ::D:

----------


## Hilary

> Checking in! The first month has already passed! I would say I intended to do the first quest 10% of the month but I didn't incubate anything. Had a few lucid dreams but did not recall the goal. 
> 
> I loved reading about the birth of Ilene, Light Girl, and the banter with her guide Mother (while playing My Girl by the Temptations for the proper mood)! One of the powers I used to fantasize about having was the ability to manipulate light. Since vision is our perception of light, I reckoned if you could manipulate light, you could form any kind of illusion. You could defeat your enemies by making them see terrifying things or by misguiding them. Likewise, you could support allies by making them see pleasant things or guiding them. I don't know what Mercury Girl's powers were but Ilene has lots of potential!



Awww, you're so awesome.  :smiley:  Good luck this month!

----------


## RelicWraith

Okay, NOW I got task 1.


*Spoiler* for _Task i - TLDR_: 




Got lucid.Flying through the void.I call out to the dream for a superhero name (with a tiny bit of nudging)Ethereal voices spout out random names I didn't care forWhen I was about to give up, a deep, booming voice announces a far more preferable superhero moniker: FireFlyMan (my old username here)Asked for a costume; nothing happened for a minuteDeep voiced narrator speaks again; describes occurrences as they happenGot randomly placed in a moving Harley-Davidson (or a knock-off)I reiterated I wanted a costumeGiven a Village People cowboy/biker getup  :Eek: I said no wayReplaced with a snazzy vintage black touring suit, gloves, and combat bootsAsked for armor; got metal-studded shoulder pads and chest protection;Requested something more practical; got kevlar biker torso protection, plus metal plate pauldronsGiven a black face concealing helmet; asked for, and received, skull print as well as wider visorSatisfied with taskVoice of dream kept granting me extra things without my asking; gave me a lance, a wrist-strapped combat knife, a light baton, and the company of a generic svelte blonde  :Big laugh: Arriving at beach; decided to call it quits




Link to DJ Entry

----------


## Lang

:Rock out:  This is great to see! Keep up the great work!  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Here we go, y'all

*Task of the Year: Task 1*

I was in Germany with Kes, I was trying to take a picture of her in front of an old building with trees. I was struggling to get the frame right and took a dozen or so pictures. We decide that we want to eat a small lunch somewhere, so we go to a double-decker restaurant that sits on a pier off of a river. I am feeling like getting a drink too, so I offer to buy us a round of drinks. Kes decides to get a white wine and I select a brown ale off of the menu. There aren't any prices listed, but they must be reasonable, _right_?

I walk to the bar to order the drinks. When I order my beer, I notice that it comes in a huge glass container, as if I were buying a bottle of scotch. There is a price tag that states "$121." What?!!

"Wow, I didn't realize this beer cost that much," I exclaim to the bartender, "It's good at least, right?" 

"Oh, yes - quite great." 

Whatever, I think. We're on vacation and it seems like it contains the volume of several beers. I begin to pay and ask, "What does it taste like?" 

"Watered down garbage, it's awful," the bartender slyly replies. By now, my card has already processed the payment and there isn't any turning back. I'm so angry at the bartender for misleading me. I angrily take my stupid drinks back to our table. Kes has transformed into Michael. As we drink, I tell Michael that I have an appointment I need to go to, and he is free to come with me. I need to meet up at a large lecture hall for a gathering of former study abroad students from across the globe. 

There are at least 300 people at this lecture - it's huge. The presenters aren't very exciting, but I hear them mention something about a student who was abducted in Africa and later found dead. 

Michael loudly blurts out of nowhere, "So wait is she alive or not?" My heart stops as 300 people look over at us and make disgruntled faces. After hearing several side conversations about how rude the question was, someone else shouts, "Who else here is confused about this lecture?" About half the attendees raise their hands. 

Side conversations begin developing, with a lot of things mentioned being culturally insensitive. I am so disappointed that these people, who have studied in different nations, continue to hold these viewpoints. But the tipping point occurs when someone says, "Deaf people don't need ASL - they don't deserve to be seen or heard." I get so angry that I spill my shitty beer EVERYWHERE and stand up on a table about to tell them off. In the process of standing up on the table I hover a little, which makes me realize that I am dreaming.

I fly across the lecture hall when I realize that I should do the first task of the year. I fly through several walls, looking for a good environment to cause cheeky destruction. I fly through several offices and decide to start here. 

I ask several office workers, "What's my superhero name?" None of them seem too enthused to answer my question and either ignore me or spout gibberish. I decide that I will need to victimize my dream characters individually. 

I walk up to an obese, middle-aged, balding man and ask him what my superhero name is. He looks at me unimpressed like I should already know the answer. 

"Butts," He said, "But I don't know how to spell it." He walks away to work the fax machine. I giggle and think that maybe I should ask a dream character that has more significance to me, like my dream guide. But also...what the hell...Let's try another random dream character!

I walk up to a lady in a very very tiny cubicle and ask her what my superhero name is. She seems like the lady here to help! My superhero name pops up on the screen: _Miran65_. 

"But it's pronounced _Miraz_," she states. Whatever, I can take that. Better than Butts. 

"What's my superhero power?" I ask

"_You can pull boobs out of closets._" 

WHAT. LOL. What does that even mean??????? I start laughing in the dream, oh boy. 

"OK - awesome! Now I need a superhero suit!" I exclaim. She smiles, and points to a device across the room. It looks like some weird exercise machine. She explains that I lay on my back on the floor while she pushes a lever up between my legs. As the lever pressurizes the machine, a superhero suit will appear on my body. Steamy! 

I strip down to my underwear while she runs my information with her coworkers. I can see on her screen all of my aliases, including _Butts_. OMG lol. 

I have some trouble escaping my feet from the bottom of my skinny jeans, which I totally expected. I stabilize the dream and continue. The machine is ready for me! 

I lay down on the device. She pushes the lever between my legs. A screen appears, counting down from 45 seconds. I was so giddy at this point and hoping that the dream would last long enough for me to see the results. 

Steam appeared around me as my superhero suit materialized on my body. I LOOKED DOWN AND COULD NOT BELIEVE WHAT I WAS SEEING. 

I was wearing a shirt - a targeted T-shirt (if you don't know what that is - click here.)

I have created a picture of what my shirt looked like for your viewing pleasure. 



I could not believe my eyes. I haven't even thought about targeted shirts in at least a year. _Where in the depths of my dark consciousness is this coming from?!_

Oh also - I wasn't wearing any pants. Just some pink undies. I guess this is my superhero costume, y'all. A targeted t-shirt and pink undies. 

Dream me was literally rolling on the ground laughing. My subconscious has always been cheeky, but this was a new low. 

After gathering myself I asked the friendly secretary lady if she could show me how my powers worked. I was lead outside to a steam punky world on top of roofs, but unfortunately the dream ended here. 

Also, I'm doing these tasks in order without looking at the next one, so god help me please on what's to come...

----------


## Lang

Congrats on completing that Task!!

----------


## Hilary

Wow. Oh, wow. So almost died laughing. Awesome work.  :smiley: 

I think we should make bitmojis of our superheros, btw.  :smiley:  Light Girl, Firefly Man, and ... Butts.

----------


## Sivason

That is hilarious!

----------


## RelicWraith

@Queen  Zukin
Lol! You sure are taking this in stride. I myself demanded a do-over when I got a silly costume!

Anyway, I attempted Task 2, and thought I completed it. But...


*Spoiler* for _Task 2 - Discover Your Powers - Fail - YOU ARE OUT OF UNIFORM, MAGGOT!_: 



...Since the dream felt unstable, I hurried to hold onto an old wooden railing nearby. I rubbed it carefully, as I worried about splinters. Once I was more assured, I seated myself cross-legged, and meditated. As expected, I began ascending, if much faster than intended. It took only seconds to reach the clouds.

I thought of tasks at this moment. Just then, an ethereal female voice spoke.

"Here he is!", she booms cheerfully. "He's FireFlyMan! A man of power!" A cheesy fanfare followed as she continued her speech. I listened intently. "With the ability to fly, and shrink himself, FireFlyMan is a hero like no other!"

"Wait", I interjected. "When you mentioned power, what did you mean? Did you mean, like, super-strength?"

"Yes.", replied the voice, annoyed. A pause followed before she continued her speech. "So join FireFlyMan as he journeys through the vastness of space...!"

I interrupted once more. "That's okay, thanks. I'm good now."

"Ugh. Fine.", the woman grunts.

Task done (or so I thought; I realized wasn't in costume much later!).


 Link to DJ Entry

----------


## Sivason

So very close! What fun with a hype narrator!

----------


## Hilary

Awesome!!!! That's just great, Relic.  :smiley:  I can picture you, flying around like a little bug, will you light up too? I wonder.  :smiley:

----------


## Hilary

*Edit - moved post to other thread*

Hey guys, I wanted to let you know - be sure to check out the new thread with bonus material! And feel free to add your own there! OK, here's the link: Bonus Thread!

----------


## Lang

I'm wondering maybe we need a new thread for that.  So we are not getting off-topic.  :wink2:  A place where we can share ideas about the supervillain.   



~HD.

----------


## Hilary

> I'm wondering maybe we need a new thread for that.  So we are not getting off-topic.  A place where we can share ideas about the supervillain.   
> 
> 
> 
> ~HD.



Okay, sure thing. Honestly I don't think about where things should go... I probably should.  :smiley: 

I will make a new thread for the bonus material. I can put the videos in What Are You Listening To? thread if you think that would be good?

----------


## Lang

You can put in the same thread with the bonus material and just use the Spoiler tags if you want.  :smiley:  I have some videos that I may add to it too.

----------


## Hilary

*Spoiler* for _Task 2 fail!_: 



At about midnight - Before going back to sleep, I put my Motivaider, set to buzz every 10 minutes, near my head but not touching me. Every time it goes off, I feel and hear a very delicate buzz. I go to sleep.

I'm in my bed, it's dark. I feel/hear the buzz. I RC to make sure. It's too dark to see my fingers, so I attempt levitation after reading sivason's post the other day. It works, I float to the ceiling. I am lucid!

Once lucid, I explore the house, and remember immediately what I want to do - test out my superhero powers. I try to get out of the house by phasing through a window. I get my lower half out, then the window turns solid again. I "fling" my chi outside, and it works. I am outside.

It's daytime now. Perfect - just what I wanted. I suck in sunlight into my hand and make a beam of light! Yess!! First, I attempt to heal myself. I put the light to my ear, since it's always causing me pain and problems. My ear gets very warm, fast. I don't know if it did anything because it's not bothering me right now. Then I shift the beam to my lower back, where sciatica is always causing me problems. It gets warm there, too.

 Then, I explore around a bit, trying to think of other powers I might have as Light Girl. I want to ask someone for some tips. I wander in the house, then back out again, and into a weird train car. There's some device trying to show me a movie, but I deliberately look away, count my fingers again, desperately trying to stay lucid. Eventually I make my way out again and I try to gather more sunlight, I think maybe I could see if my beam can cut through stuff. Unfortunately, it's very cloudy now. I can't seem to make the light go into my hand like last time. Stuck on this, I wake up.




I also forgot to change into my superhero form. Doh!

----------


## RelicWraith

Ah, man. I missed the 2nd Task twice this morning, though through no real fault of my own.


*Spoiler* for _ Task 2 - Discover Your Powers - Fail 1_: 




...I set my niece aside, whereupon I remembered the TOTY. As per the task, I call out to the dream for a response. Soon, my own voice echoes in my mind.

"Um... so, you can shrink, and fly, I guess...", my ethereal voice stammers. I shrugged. Works for me.

But hold on. I'd just recalled I needed my costume. I looked down, and saw I was wearing jeans and a black tanktop. Nope, not my uniform. Flicking my arm, I tried conjuring my gear, but got nothing. This went on for over half a minute. At that moment, my niece tugs at my arm.

"Tio", she begins complaining. "When are we getting my snack?"

I decided I'll try creating cotton candy first, start with something easy. I had my niece sit in a nearby baby slide as I began the summons. This was initiated by my rubbing my fingers, first in each individual hand, then between each other. No results. It's then I thought to get Audrey involved in this. Grasping her right hand with my own, I start rubbing our palms together, before abruptly letting go. Once again, I rubbed my fingers, and... success! Strings of pink and blue cotton candy were being pulled from nowhere! I steadily tugged out more, until I had just enough to make a tangerine-sized tuft. Didn't seem like it'd be enough to satisfy even a kid's appetite. Yet, against expectation, my niece was delighted. She chortled with glee as she snatched it from my hand.

Well, that worked. Back to the costume. Once again, I snapped my wrist and, just like that, my attire changed. I was indeed wearing my designated outfit. Or, mostly. I had the right helmet, gloves, and boots. But, my pants and jacket, as opposed to being black like the other pieces, were now a bright lipstick red. Wasn't too thrilled with the look. No matter. I brushed it off as an 'alternate color' costume. Thought it best to move on.

I was about to call out to the dream once again. Unfortunately, the scenery immediately faded. I woke up promptly. Tried re-entering. Dozed off within two minutes.


 
*Spoiler* for _ Task 2 - Discover Your Powers - Fail 2_: 




...Sudden warp. We ended up in what seemed an abandoned warehouse, sunlight peeking in from a broken window. Anyway, I looked at myself, and noticed I was already in costume (sans chest protector). With that settled, I directed my brother to tell me what my powers are.

"You have two.", he begins. "You have the powers 'Last Defense', and "Summon Succori." Following that, he began to ramble on like a loon. Meanwhile, I was trying to figure out what the hell he's talking about.

"Okay, wait. Let's backtrack a bit.", I grumble. "What does it mean to 'Summon Succori?' Can you explain that?"

"It means you can summon defeated opponents to fight for you. Furthermore..."

Emil continues babbling nonsensically from that point on. I tried to ignore him, but his droning was giving me a headache. In fact, such discomfort forced me awake.


 Link to DJ Entry

----------


## Sivason

Hi Guys, I need to make something clear regarding the Task threads. As long as they are willing to run these things HumbleDreamer is 100% in charge. They get to decide all details as they see fit. This actually is a game you guys can play anyway you each want. HumbleDreamer can choose to say all tasks are done in order, or try to do in order but it counts if it is out of order, or any variation they wish. Thanks for running the show here HumbleDreamer! Thank you MoonageDaydream for coming up with such a fun set of tasks. It is kind of neat having a long running story line of related tasks.

----------


## Hilary

> Hi Guys, I need to make something clear regarding the Task threads. As long as they are willing to run these things HumbleDreamer is 100% in charge. They get to decide all details as they see fit. This actually is a game you guys can play anyway you each want. HumbleDreamer can choose to say all tasks are done in order, or try to do in order but it counts if it is out of order, or any variation they wish. Thanks for running the show here HumbleDreamer! Thank you MoonageDaydream for coming up with such a fun set of tasks. It is kind of neat having a long running story line of related tasks.



Ok, that's fine. HD asked me about clarifying on it, and also asked me things earlier, so I did. It seemed like he wanted me to decide at the time. I don't know, just answering questions given to me. Sorry if I offended anyone. Just answering things to the best of my ability.


------

Task 2 Fail

Then, I remember the tasks. I ask Mom, who is suddenly looking like Effie Trinket from the Hunger Games, while I am bathed, "What superhero powers do I have? Is it healing?" She nods her head, smiling excitedly. "Yes!" "Do I have any other powers?" "You can make lemonade from lemons." "Okay, can I get out now? I want to go do superhero stuff." "Save the superhero stuff for lucid naps. Pay attention to your dreams, instead." "But Mom, I don't dream when I nap." "Yes, you do."

----------


## Lang

I had a Lucid dream about the Avengers but, I forgot to do a task.  :Sad:  I failed.  I felt jealous in the dream in the beginning. I think it was because someone put a spell on me. I did manage to be my alt ID in the dream. Seriously, Nick Fury got mad and yelled at me in the dream. It had something to do with finding out that there was a mole within an agency who was stealing Avenger's secrets or something along those lines. The mole was an agent of Hydra, in the dream who kidnap the real Darcy Lewis and was able to morph herself into her. The rest of the dream was about meeting up with the actor Larry Drake.

Then I had another dream, a non-dream this time about Darcy again.

I have at least 3 tasks already done. HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hum...sk-year-91080/

----------


## MoonOfBacon

Definitely going to try this tonight!!

----------


## Sivason

> Definitely going to try this tonight!!



Hi MoonOfBacon! Welcome to Dream Views!

----------


## Lang

I had a lucid about Fighting along with the Avengers again, Riding Clint's Arrows, again. (Failed the task): https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hum...-5-2021-91109/

----------


## Sivason

Completed step 2: I will link to a journal entry when I have time to make it. Basically I was more or less an alternate version of Spiderman. The powers fit that. Me and about 4 other costumed heroes were in a parking structure and met up with another group of costumed types. Power 1: We were surrounded by some bad guys, but they were not in our area. I could see where they were and guide us, sort of an advanced "Spidey sense'; it allowed me to know the way out by seeing where we would find an exit through the sewer. Power 2: I was able to climb the wall and travel on the ceiling as the sewer floor was gross. Power 3: I had a silver shield on my back and a split screen image let me know this is where the mechanical spider legs i was walking on last time are hidden. So I do not always have the spider legs, they will just come out of the shield when I want. I somehow knew that the legs had handy devices available on them like  lights, drills or what ever.

----------


## Hilary

I hope this qualifies for a successful task 2. I did not ask the dream about my powers because I did so in the previous task, as well as in another lucid dream. I hope that's okay?


*Spoiler* for _TOTY - Task 2: Discover Your Powers - Success_: 



...I start flying around. I remember that I need to change into my super hero form FIRST... so I do. "Super hero mode!" I transform. I land and go into the nearest house through the window. I look at my costume. I am wearing a pink dress and darker pinkish red jacket, just like Aeris Gainsborough from FF7. _Oooh, I'm a healer_. I practice drawing sunlight from the open window and lighting things up in the house. This works well. Then, I see my daughter Lori. I go up to Lori and say "It's boo boo time!" I poke her in the abdomen hard. She yelps in pain. Then, very quickly, I grab sunlight from the open window, draw it into my hands, and then heal her wound. She rejoices, "I"m all better now!"




DJ Link

----------


## Lang

Congratulation, Moonagedaydream! To me, It looks like you did!  ::D:   This is your second? Keep on going!  ::D: 

Make your post in this format to make it easier for staff: like this example:
[Basic/advanced/bonus/year] - [Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
So it will look like this:




> Advanced TOTM - Lift a car with super strength and carry it somewhere. - fail.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _TOTM_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Pertinent part of your dream
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing. Serious guys, keep up the great work!

----------


## Occipitalred

[Task of the Year : Task 1 : Discover Your Alter-Identity : Success] 

It finally happened! I remembered the TOTY against all odds haha! 


*Spoiler* for _Task 1_: 




I’m in a city without technology in a postapocalyptic world. Six of us gather in a crowded street and discuss a mission a bit too loudly for my taste. We all take on identities of known and targeted allies. A car passes by, an agent from outside the city, somewhere with technology. The idea astonishes me. We grab our mission bags and we are sent off. Suddenly everyone from our huddled group quickly recede into the small and busy alleyways of the stone city. I run up narrow stairs and turn into a great plaza but I’ve lost everyone and I become aware of my lack of orientation… the dimness of my wits. Nothing is familiar to me. I can’t plan ahead because I know nothing about this world and our mission… I start to realize I can't get far into the mission. A group beckons me. They are taking a picture for a departure at the entrance of a large tunnel leading below the plaza. The photographer above the tunnel tells me with emphasis to make sure to say the word, as if it were a special instruction. I think he must be with our mission and I have found the way. The word is “dimwit.” We all say “dimwit!” and there’s a flash. I get ahead of myself and drunkenly call a few people dimwits with no ill intent. Yet, I walk into the tunnel thinking I’m being kind of an ass. Coming on the other side, the city now feels particularly medieval and I realize I still don’t know where I am going. Now, I have an evident underlying knowledge that I am dreaming because I know my dimwittedness is intrinsic to the dream so I wonder if this fact is a insurmountable obstacle to my mission. But then, I think it might also come to my advantage because the dream can guide me. So I continue with the intention of continuing the dream narrative. But I get distracted. Here, there’s a small plaza. The stone walls are high and intricate and giant enlightenment era paintings hang on them. I think this wouldn’t do well in the rain but in this dream, I appreciate it. There’s an entertainer playing music and dancing on a stage behind cumbersome columns and arches. No one else is dancing but I decide to go for it. I let the lute and recorder music move me as I take the time to appreciate this otherworldly place. I think “this is all in my mind. And it’s all real but instead of coming from outside of me, I am seeing inside of me. My psyche is manifesting this.” A blackness engulfs more and more of the dream as I think until only one wall and an arched alleyway beside it remain. The music has dimmed also but I am not worried and I touch the wall stones with my finger and feel the hardness, the texture. This is as real as any stone I have ever touched in waking life. And I repeat to myself, this is real in the sense that it manifests from my very real psyche and I hesitate but I allow myself to feel the feeling that comes with the “aha, I am lucid dreaming!” moment. Following that, I remember the TOTY. “Superheroes” I shout for emphasis and to guide me toward memory. “that’s right! I want to know my superhero form! And name! And costume! Yes, that’s it! I want to know my superhero form, costume and name!” The goal is so clear in my mind as it’s rarely been. I am excited. Amidst this, a modern girl my age comes in from the blackness. She moves quickly, her face looks concentrated and worried. She interacts with the wall here and there. From the blackness a new room has manifested, more modern. The walls are plain white except for my stone wall. None of the walls of the room are parallel to each other. Like the stone wall, my psyche has manifested the girl and it’s easier for me to talk to a person than stones, so I decide she’s the ambassador of the dream. “Hello! Please show me my superhero form, name and costume!” I say childishly giddy to remember all three parts of the task. She looks confused at me and runs past me to another part of the wall. I lose none of my confidence and call out to her again. “Show me my superhero form, name and costume!” We move toward the middle of the room where she interacts with a circle in the floor. She’s still unwilling to help me, too busy with her own tasks. I say “Hey, I would be more helpful as a superhero!” She thinks on that and agrees. I watch and feel my hands morph, grow slowly bigger, wider, orange and I can feel my body overall has followed suit. My superhero form is a tiny orange Hulk, I’m barely any taller, only just much wider and a different color. I move my arms and feel they are shorter because of the change of proportions. As for my costume, I am wearing a modern medieval tunic, white, green, and brown. As promised, I start dismantling the metal pieces forming the circle. It’s quite intricate. Then I stop. “Oh, wait! And my superhero name?” She smiles and says “Dimwit” more jokingly than seriously it seems and looks back at the circle. Now there’s a doppelganger of my superhero self taking the lead on dismantling the circle and she looks pleased. “Hey, who’s this one now?” I ask. “This was a good idea, he’s really good at this,” she comments. Now I feel awakened, in a bedroom perhaps. I hear her talking with someone in a different room. Should I go or is it too late and I am awakened? The feeling that I am awake is too strong and so I choose to wake up fully.


 

I'm so honored to join the ranks of Light Girl, Butt/Miraz56, Antman, Fireflyman, and alternate Spiderman as Dimwit, the small medieval orange Hulk (with doppelganger?)! What a great gang.

----------


## Hilary

> [Task of the Year : Task 1 : Discover Your Alter-Identity : Success] 
> 
> It finally happened! I remembered the TOTY against all odds haha! 
> 
> I'm so honored to join the ranks of Light Girl, Butt/Miraz56, Antman, Fireflyman, and alternate Spiderman as Dimwit, the small medieval orange Hulk (with doppelganger?)! What a great gang.



Congrats!!! This is so awesome. I love reading this stuff, and seeing what you guys turn into! Great work remembering everything  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> [Task of the Year : Task 1 : Discover Your Alter-Identity : Success] 
> 
> It finally happened! I remembered the TOTY against all odds haha! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task 1_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats, Occipitalred!! Keep it up, guys!!

----------


## Lang

> I'm so honored to join the ranks of Light Girl, Butt/Miraz56, Antman, Fireflyman, and alternate Spiderman as Dimwit, the small medieval orange Hulk (with doppelganger?)! What a great gang.



It's funny you say that because I had a lucid dream about working with you guys. That is not a lucid task of the year task but, you guys were part of the Young Avenger type deal along with Cassie, Miss Marval and Morgan Stark.

----------


## Hilary

First attempt at task 3, failed, but I think I will get it soon.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Task 3 - Find a Training Facility - Fail_: 



Lucid now, I say "Take me to the lucid dream party!!" I rise into the air, but realize the party is tonight, and this is just a nap. So, I change plans. "Take me to the lucid dreaming training facility ... [after-thought] - for super heroes!" I am whisked away into the air outside, and down the street I go, flying high above. Just letting the dream take me. It's beautiful and cool outside, but the sky is grey like it just rained.

I convert myself into super hero form while flying, my nails turn pink. Dream starts to destabilize as I realize I'm not really interacting with my environment, I'm all up in my head [like so often in waking life]. I immediately grab some leaves that I fly by, and pause the flight. I look at my hands, I crunch up the leaves, feeling raindrops. They look like elephant ears growing from a tree. I shout out to the dream "Time extension!" "Stabilize the dream!" "Clarity now, increase clarity." The last line works. The dream is instantly stabilized, and everything is now ultra vivid. I keep on going on the flight, asking again to be taken to a lucid dreaming training facility for super heroes. However, I bring half a leaf with me to keep in my hand, to use it to keep stable.

Eventually I fly over a house in a neighborhood, and it takes me around back. I drop something, thinking its the leaf, and look down to see a grey rag. The dream eventually lands me on inside of a back porch, but I can't hold on, and lose the dream.

----------


## Lang

> First attempt at task 3, failed, but I think I will get it soon. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task 3 - Find a Training Facility - Fail_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucid now, I say "Take me to the lucid dream party!!" I rise into the air, but realize the party is tonight, and this is just a nap. So, I change plans. "Take me to the lucid dreaming training facility ... [after-thought] - for super heroes!" I am whisked away into the air outside, and down the street I go, flying high above. Just letting the dream take me. It's beautiful and cool outside, but the sky is grey like it just rained.
> 
> ...



Keep on going! You got this! As Cap would say, "Whatever it takes!"  ::D:

----------


## Occipitalred

> First attempt at task 3, failed, but I think I will get it soon. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task 3 - Find a Training Facility - Fail_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucid now, I say "Take me to the lucid dream party!!" I rise into the air, but realize the party is tonight, and this is just a nap. So, I change plans. "Take me to the lucid dreaming training facility ... [after-thought] - for super heroes!" I am whisked away into the air outside, and down the street I go, flying high above. Just letting the dream take me. It's beautiful and cool outside, but the sky is grey like it just rained.
> 
> ...



Leaves with water droplets are a favorite of mine in dreams!

----------


## Lang

I had a very short dream that I was laying in bed in Avenger's compound, I got up and told everyone what happened in some mission that had to do with Hydra. Hulk told me that shouldn't be out of bed but, I didn't listen. Then I passed out. It took place after Endgame. No Tony and no Cap. I didn't get a chance to do a task.

----------


## Occipitalred

> Link to DJ
> 
> I just wanted to add - I looked up the meaning of the name "Aileen" (normal spelling). Here's what it said:
> 
> "The name Aileen is a girl's name of Irish origin meaning "bright, shining light."
> 
> LOL, I guess that fits with "Light Girl."



I was just on Netflix and the top of the page trailer was for Shadow and Bone, a show about Alina who can summon and manipulate light. It made me think of you Light Girl haha!

----------


## Occipitalred

[Task of the Year : Task 2 : Discover Your Powers : Fail] 

Just remembering the tasks is what amazes me. It takes so long but I can do it! We're starting the 5th month of 12 and I'm on task 2. That's why I don't do the monthly tasks haha. I wonder how far I can get here!


*Spoiler* for _Task 2_: 




My memory of this dream is hazy because it happened so long before I woke up but I remember it was quite vivid as it happened. I was in a shower bath and on every side, there was a bathroom brick wall. There was no way out and the space was very small but I didn't feel claustrophobic. I knew I was in a dream but I wanted to stay attached to the dream, stay engaged with this location. I repeated to myself that this was real to stay engaged. I started to play with the walls, making them shift, recede and come back. At some point doing this, I remember that I had the intention to do the second task of the TOTY so I focused on that. The bathroom disappeared as I thought about the task. "What was it? Powers. Asking the dream about my powers and then playing with them. I remembered! Wow, I remembered! I am ready to begin!" I looked up at the night sky (I was now outdoors in nature). The moon was dim behind a few clouds. I shouted "You heard it! I'm ready!" focusing on being receptive but not on the actual objectives and nothing happened. "Oh wait! I need to become Dimwit first". I concentrated to become Dimwit. I felt myself growing wider and saw my orange skin. At this point, I didn't wake up but I have no memory past this point. I have other dreams after that before I wake up but I don't think those I remembered happened instantly after this one. 


 

I didn't notice it in the dream but it's quite interesting to me that both in this attempt at the TOTY and my successful attempt in the first task, the brick wall was central to the dream. I'm not sure why exactly. Is it because walls are restrictive and strong so I latch on to them seeking dream stability and things tangible. Dimwit, my dream superhero persona himself is named by my lack of in dream lucidity but he's physically characterized by the earth symbol. Stability. Tangibility. When I originally became him, I simply saw my corporeal form take more space, the color of my skin becoming more colored, from white to orange. The dream ambassador woman and I were both interested in the walls and floor at the time so I think that's what inspired Dimwit.

----------


## Hilary

> [Task of the Year : Task 2 : Discover Your Powers : Fail] 
> 
> Just remembering the tasks is what amazes me. It takes so long but I can do it! We're starting the 5th month of 12 and I'm on task 2. That's why I don't do the monthly tasks haha. I wonder how far I can get here!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task 2_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome work, even if you didn't remember all of it. Who knows what happened next? 

I feel same way you do about the tasks. I've decided to put off monthly tasks entirely until I do more yearly ones. I'm hoping that when summer vacation starts, I will be able to focus a lot more energy into this. Anyway, your post is inspiring.  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> Awesome work, even if you didn't remember all of it. Who knows what happened next? 
> 
> I feel the same way you do about the tasks. I've decided to put off monthly tasks entirely until I do more yearly ones. I'm hoping that when summer vacation starts, I will be able to focus a lot more energy on this. Anyway, your post is inspiring.



I've been too preoccupied with my own lucid dream goals and work lately to do the tasks here. I don't think that I may not do them anytime soon. 
You guys keep up the great work!

----------


## RelicWraith

Nice. I got Task ii at Wednesday. Finally!


*Spoiler* for _TOTY 2021 Task ii - Discover Your Powers_: 



...Once again, I try conjuring my superhero costume, without effect. So instead, I turn to my surroundings. Certainly, there's worse places to find such a thing than a department store. I reach for a nearby rack, where I happened to pull out a black garbage liner. Not what I was looking for. Still, I wrapped it around my shoulder, expecting it would change later on.

After some more sifting, I found a pair of black leather touring pants. Perfect. I donned it immediately. I briefly turned my attention to my torso, when I found that, instead of a trash bag, I was wearing a black leather jacket, deep pockets lined at the midsection. Not quite a touring jacket, but close enough. I then look down, and noticed my having black leather low top hiking boots. Again, not exactly what I wore last time, but acceptable. Next was a helmet. By happenstance, my hand was already digging through a nearby rack. I pull out what what I had, and, surprise surprise, it was a black motorcycle helmet. It had no skull print, though I ain't complaining. Despite the dark tint on its visor, wearing it didn't really affect my vision. All I was missing was a set of gloves, but I decided I'd gloss that over for the moment.

Now, with that settled, I rush off, isolating myself at a far off wall. There, I saw my reflection on a window. To my confusion, the image was of my wearing bedclothes yet again. I look at a different window, and saw my costume, only, it was superimposed on my own form. Thought it best to ignore these illusions.

As per the task, I call out to the dream to grant me powers. Soon, my own voice echoed in my mind.

"Uh... you can shrink, and... fly, I guess?", the voice stammered.

Almost there. Calming my nerves, I try using my super powers. It took only seconds to fly, though for the moment, I opted only to hover a few inches off the ground. I then concentrated to shrink down. Steadily, my surroundings became larger and larger, until I was only inches in height.

At my new size, I could slide through an indent between the floor and wall. Upon doing so, I found myself in a poorly lit bathroom, floating over a pair toilet stalls. The voices of male voices boomed in the distance, their footsteps rumbling louder as they approached. This was my cue to get out of here. I allowed myself to wake up briefly, feeling satisfied at a task well done.


 Oh, in the same dream loop, I even tried looking for another DV hero, but nothing turned up of it.


*Spoiler* for _Where's Dimwit?_: 



...On a lark, I opted to look around for other DV superheroes. But as I strolled around, I noticed the store was peculiarly empty. I called out for Dimwit (the only hero that came to mind at the moment), though nothing seemed to happen. Ah, well. I casually resumed my jaunt until the dream collapsed again




Link to DJ Entry

----------


## Lang

Congrats, Relic Wraith!! Wow! Another member with shrinking powers. Rock on!  ::D:

----------


## Occipitalred

> Nice. I got Task ii at Wednesday. Finally!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _TOTY 2021 Task ii - Discover Your Powers_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Once again, I try conjuring my superhero costume, without effect. So instead, I turn to my surroundings. Certainly, there's worse places to find such a thing than a department store. I reach for a nearby rack, where I happened to pull out a black garbage liner. Not what I was looking for. Still, I wrapped it around my shoulder, expecting it would change later on.
> 
> ...



Ah, I failed you! Next time! Congrats in completing the second task!

----------


## Hilary

Really close to getting Task 3. 

*Spoiler* for _Task 3 Fail_: 



 I get up and look around. I attempt to fly out the glass door, it bends like rubber as I push, eventually I see an opening at the top and just climb out of it. Outside in the field now, I fly a bit, it's jungle-y. I wrack my brain for what to do, then remember I'm on the training facility task. I figure my best bet is to ask DCs for help, rather than search for the facility by myself again. I go to a neighbor's backdoor porch and ask them "Is this the super hero training facility?" It's a man, a woman, and some kids. I think the man looks familiar. [Upon waking realized he was Mark Ruffalo, aka The Hulk] The man says "No, sorry, but I can't help you." I leave and head to the next house. I ask them the same thing. They say, "No, but that other guy knows about the training facility." "Are you sure? He said no." They nod their head.

    I wrack my brain again for what to do. I decide I'll just show him. If he really does know, then maybe he will want to help.

    It's completely dark outside, but I lift my hand and say loudly "LIGHT GIRL!". I concentrate on drawing light into my hand. It's tricky but I get several different streams of beautiful white light sparkling into my hand, forming a ball of energy. The beams extend from my hand into the night sky. Suddenly I hear "OK, OK, come here already." I go over there, and the man is waving me to come closer. "How'd you do that?" "Well, it was tricky, but I used the light from the moon and the buildings." "Wow. Ok. I'll take you to the facility. But we can't stay here, it's not safe for them. Follow me."

    The woman and kids wave me off excitedly with big smiles. We head out front through a gate and walk a ways. We end up on a boardwalk (near the beach?). I tell him that I may lose lucidity soon, and if I do, I will seek him out in a future dream. He says "Ok." The boardwalk leads to some building. We're on a wooden deck. There's a bicycle in the way, I bump into it and have to fix it, leaning it back on the railing. The man is putting his face into some water spray (sort of like a water fountain but more forceful). I go and wash my hands after him. I notice a beautiful blonde woman standing nearby, next to another bike. She looks like she's a definitely a super hero. I turn toward the man, feeling an urgency, and say "I'm afraid I don't have much longer." He says, "What time is it?" Just then, I wake up. 



I don't think it qualifies because I didn't ask for an initiation task. Next time.. At least I made progress  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> Really close to getting Task 3. 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task 3 Fail_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I get up and look around. I attempt to fly out the glass door, it bends like rubber as I push, eventually I see an opening at the top and just climb out of it. Outside in the field now, I fly a bit, it's jungle-y. I wrack my brain for what to do, then remember I'm on the training facility task. I figure my best bet is to ask DCs for help, rather than search for the facility by myself again. I go to a neighbor's backdoor porch and ask them "Is this the super hero training facility?" It's a man, a woman, and some kids. I think the man looks familiar. [Upon waking realized he was Mark Ruffalo, aka The Hulk] The man says "No, sorry, but I can't help you." I leave and head to the next house. I ask them the same thing. They say, "No, but that other guy knows about the training facility." "Are you sure? He said no." They nod their head.
> 
>     I wrack my brain again for what to do. I decide I'll just show him. If he really does know, then maybe he will want to help.
> ...



Keep up the great work!!  :smiley:

----------


## Occipitalred

> Really close to getting Task 3. 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task 3 Fail_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I get up and look around. I attempt to fly out the glass door, it bends like rubber as I push, eventually I see an opening at the top and just climb out of it. Outside in the field now, I fly a bit, it's jungle-y. I wrack my brain for what to do, then remember I'm on the training facility task. I figure my best bet is to ask DCs for help, rather than search for the facility by myself again. I go to a neighbor's backdoor porch and ask them "Is this the super hero training facility?" It's a man, a woman, and some kids. I think the man looks familiar. [Upon waking realized he was Mark Ruffalo, aka The Hulk] The man says "No, sorry, but I can't help you." I leave and head to the next house. I ask them the same thing. They say, "No, but that other guy knows about the training facility." "Are you sure? He said no." They nod their head.
> 
>     I wrack my brain again for what to do. I decide I'll just show him. If he really does know, then maybe he will want to help.
> ...



So exciting! Even if it takes us a long time to complete our tasks, we're making progress!

----------


## RelicWraith

Aww! Two shots at task 3 today, but I missed them. It think Torpor got me! The task attempts were practically the entirety of both dreams, so I'll just link the DJ entry.

I also gave a shot last week in an LD. In short, I flew around in the night sky, landed near an amateur baseball field, looked for an entrance for the superhero facility in the dugouts, and the dream faded.

----------


## Hilary

> Aww! Two shots at task 3 today, but I missed them. It think Torpor got me! The task attempts were practically the entirety of both dreams, so I'll just link the DJ entry.
> 
> I also gave a shot last week in an LD. In short, I flew around in the night sky, landed near an amateur baseball field, looked for an entrance for the superhero facility in the dugouts, and the dream faded.



Torpor!! Hahaha, awesome.

So, I really love your technique here: (Quote) 

"Uh, I'm here for the Super Hero League?", I responded uncertainly.
"Take a number and follow the arrow.

You automatically_ expected_ it to be the right place, and so it was. I'm going to try this next time, too, because it seems searching for the facility is eating up all of my lucid time. That, and I'm going to just ask for my initiation task. No more running around searching. It's time to _get this done._

Anyway... awesome work Relic! FireflyMan is awesome.  :smiley: 

If I were to redo this theme (or when making future suggestions), I would think about less traveling to required destinations, and more working with whatever DCs and environment we have on hand.

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Task Of The Year  Task 5 (Fail) Didn't too close.._: 





It was in the year 1969. I knew that I was in a dream because the characters and the year are different. I went back in time. I question the dream, how I got there. I was myself, in the dream.
I did six or seven of my RC. I was there in the middle of watching the original Ant-Man and Wasp take down a Hydra Helicopter. At one point, there was a lot of blood because someone who worked for Hydra was also a giant and got hit by the horizontally-spinning rotors. Hank in the dream was Giant-man in the dream at one point. At this point I wanted to do a task of the year for the 5th task but, someone slammed a door woke me up.

----------


## monsa199a

It sounds pretty intense! :superman:  :Off to Bed:  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Cornflower

what if in most of your dreams your solo? Since most of my dreams I'm solo and I might be fighting bad guys (like the one where I turned into a flame for somereason). The only times I'm not flying solo is when I travelled back in time and ended up in the dream (which actually pre-dates, the flame dream by a couple of days) and was at either Avenger's complex or at Tony Stark's place (At the time, I hadn't watch Captian America civil war, but from blurb of the surrounding in that dream matches the area where Vision plays chess by himself in the mentioned movie so I guess it was the complex) but then in a villia of some sort and see Wanda Maximoff (aka Scarlet Witch) as my "hall mate". But anyway who are you suppose to ask if you're literally are solo character most of the time in your dream?

----------


## Lang

Before bed, you could try setting the intention to join a team and set the lucid expectation to do so. How many tasks have you done already? You may want to at least start with your Alter-Identity and your Discover you powers first.

Also, you may want brush up on some the characters and their relations to one another.

----------


## Tiktaalik

Sorry Im late it was crazy busy at the store!  :;-): 

By that I mean its 7 months in but Im going to get started with this TOTY! I wasnt sure if I was ready but having read the amazing tasks and seen some of the experiences so far Im dying to get involved! Ive got some catching up to do so my first attempt will be tonight!

----------


## Hilary

*Spoiler* for _Task 3 - Success_: 



There's a crowd around me. I float above them. I quickly ask "Does anyone have any important messages for me?" to the DCs. No one responds. I take off in flight to a nearby building. Once there, I land and talk to 2 ladies standing outside, one of them in a booth structure attached to the house.

"I'm here for the super hero training facility - I'm Light Girl."

The lady at the front regards me with a nod. "Yes, this is the facility."

"Can I have my initiation test?"

"Show me what you've got."

I transform, using my fist in the air, and I am suddenly wearing a green bikini with jingle bells attached! _OK.... This is new._ I look pretty sexy. My body is much more perfect than in real life. Then, I draw in the moonlight into my hands as I've done before. It creates bands of rainbow-white light into my palms. Then, I use the other lady nearby and run my hands up and down her body, to heal any wounds. When I look back, the lady at the booth has a frown. _Uh oh.. maybe I didn't pass the test?_

I try to explain. "I'm a healer. I'm a healer. It works better in the sunlight!"

"I know. You passed the test, but I need you to sign here. We may need to get you a new shirt..."

I sign on a napkin "Light Girl" and underneath that, my real name. It looks just like my signature in real life.




Link to DJ.

----------


## Hilary

*Spoiler* for _Task 4 - Training with Teammates - Fail_: 



I stop my flight at the outside of a building. People are crowded outside on a wooden deck. I transform, my outfit this time is a vest like shirt and shorts. Using expectation again, I say, "Great, the training facility. Who here is a super hero who wants to train with me?" A woman with a microphone starts announcing my request, asking if anyone is a super hero. A smallish woman with short dark hair comes forward. I try to explain the rules. "We need to subdue each other, but no killing."

Then the match starts. The girl immediately goes invisible._ What?_ I look around, and attempt to spray light to where she was last, but it has no effect (or none I can tell). _Damn._ Then I shout with fist raised "InvisiLight!" hoping this will give me vision to see her. It does nothing. _Damn!_ At this point I'm actually getting a little scared as I think she will attack soon. In a last ditch effort I peel my eyes open, trying to get them to see her, but this opens my eyes in waking life, and the dream ends.




I think next time I'll try infrared vision.  :smiley:

----------


## Tiktaalik

Task 1 - Fail 

Had my first attempt at task 1 last night but had it cut short at the worst time! 


*Spoiler* for _Task 1 - Fail_: 



 Im in a grand dinning hall now lucid. I think about attempting a door portal but then I remember my TOTY goal! Of course! I waste no time and start hurrying across the room and to the door. I narrate as I do this and say I need to discover my superhero identity using a comic, which I left out here. I exit the room into a long corridor and then look to my left and see some objects on the floor. There it is! I say pretending and manipulating the dream. I walk up to the bits and see a magazine is among it. I keep telling myself this is my superhero comic and Im about to find out my identity and name on the cover. I pick it up and though it doesnt look like a comic and more of a fashion magazine I still keep pretending and as I go to turn it over and view the cover the dream comes to a quick end. I awake in bed damn it!




Think I maybe got too excited or maybe rushed too fast. Ah, well maybe next time.

----------


## RelicWraith

Heh, I've still been having trouble with third task. Some tidbits:

08/04/2021

LD - Wandering through town at night. Got aware. Called to the dream to send me to the Superhero HQ. Warp. I'm in a dilapidated mansion, like a ghost house. Didn't exactly scream superhero, but I rolled with it. At the servants' quarters, I find a group of people. I talk to a tired-looking gal, black hair tinted blue, and dressed in a grey trenchcoat and black underneath. I ask her about the Superhero Team. She tells me all I needed to do was take an inoculation, and I'll be set. Thought that was way too facile, but shrugged it off. Before I could take the shot, an unseen force drags me out of the room. The group chases me, and I try to reach out to them, but couldn't keep the dream from collapsing.

08/09/2021

LD - Walking around old city streets during night time. While "daydreaming", I got aware. Warp to a courtyard nearby. I ask someone about the Superhero HQ, but the dream collapsed. Re-entry back to this scene. I remember needing my superhero costume. Through a chant, black flames sprouted on my body. It left behind the correct outfit, if now riveted in black metal plates. I call to the dream to take me to Superhero HQ, but again, things get unstable.

----------


## Hilary

> Heh, I've still been having trouble with third task. Some tidbits:
> 
> 08/04/2021
> 
> LD - Wandering through town at night. Got aware. Called to the dream to send me to the Superhero HQ. Warp. I'm in a dilapidated mansion, like a ghost house. Didn't exactly scream superhero, but I rolled with it. At the servants' quarters, I find a group of people. I talk to a tired-looking gal, black hair tinted blue, and dressed in a grey trenchcoat and black underneath. I ask her about the Superhero Team. She tells me all I needed to do was take an inoculation, and I'll be set. Thought that was way too facile, but shrugged it off. Before I could take the shot, an unseen force drags me out of the room. The group chases me, and I try to reach out to them, but couldn't keep the dream from collapsing.
> 
> 08/09/2021
> 
> LD - Walking around old city streets during night time. While "daydreaming", I got aware. Warp to a courtyard nearby. I ask someone about the Superhero HQ, but the dream collapsed. Re-entry back to this scene. I remember needing my superhero costume. Through a chant, black flames sprouted on my body. It left behind the correct outfit, if now riveted in black metal plates. I call to the dream to take me to Superhero HQ, but again, things get unstable.



So close!! I'm thinking you will get this soon.  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Aw, another swing and a miss. Since it's over half the dream entry, I may as well just link the whole thing.

----------


## Tiktaalik

Task 1 - Discover your alter-identity - Success 

Ive joined the squad! 


*Spoiler* for __: 



I start flying up and up into the sky with little effort and now watch in amazement as I rise above the houses and toward the clouds. Then, I come into complete darkness. The dream has collapsed. Ah, the void I say disappointed. I remain patient though and know another dream will begin if I wait. Then I remember the TOTY goal! I repeat I will find my superhero identity. I am a superhero hoping the dream makes it a reality. I take the superman pose and pretend Im flying through the darkness to get in character and after a short while I see a dream form beneath me and land on a road in my childhood neighbourhood. Now Ive landed I announce in a loud, heroic voice Im a superhero! and look down expecting to see my costume. I discover Im wearing a tight, pale blue, Lycra outfit that goes from my feet all the way up to my neck. I have a yellow belt, red gloves, a red cape and a pair of white trainers. I notice its like a discount superman outfit only without the S on the chest. I check to see if I have a mask on as well and feel my face but I cant feel one. Its not the best costume but Im thrilled Ive achieved the task. I then move onto the next step, to discover my name. I go back to my original plan to discover my identity by finding my own comic. The comic is behind me I say and I turn around expecting to find it but I cant see it anywhere. I start to panic knowing the dream may end before Ive achieved the second part of the task. I look around for the comic in some garbage but its nowhere to be seen. Its time for plan B. I grab my phone from my pocket and Im going to see if I can find my superhero name on it. I open my phone to notes and see some gibberish text on the screen. I look away and say My superhero name is! I look back and it says Tao. I disregard it as more gibberish and try again. I look away, and back and more gibberish. Annoyed, I give in and move on to Plan C. I notice a woman walking past me. Hey you! Whats my superhero name? I ask. Tiv she says with disinterest and continues walking. Tiv? I repeat thinking thats a bit odd. Does that represent something? I ask her. Hund I think she says. Hund? I ask to confirm. Hind! She corrects me. Tiv-Hind? Its an unusual name but I suppose it will have to do. Everyone! I yell in my confident, booming, hero voice to anyone around. I am Tiv-Hind and Im a superhero! Nobody reacts but I feel really good saying it and Im delighted Ive completed the task. Now with time to spare I decide to prep myself for the next task and see if I can change out of my costume and get back in to it. I start spinning on the spot hoping it will change me into my normal clothes like Wonder Woman would. It does nothing though and I remain in my hero outfit. The dream then comes to an end. 




And a superhero was born! Tiv-Hind!? Why do dream characters come out with such strange words? XD

----------


## Hilary

> Task 1 - Discover your alter-identity - Success 
> 
> I’ve joined the squad! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for __: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah!!!!!

I can't wait to find out what your powers are.  :superman:

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Yeah!!!!! I can't wait to find out what your powers are.



Thanks! 

Just did some searching about the words that came up in the dream-

Tiv: is the name of a Nigerian people 

Hind: The back or rear of an animal

Tao: A Chinese word meaning way and describes the natural order of the universe! 

Why did I ignore Tao! I was aware of the word and its meaning but didnt realise in the dream!

----------


## Hilary

> Thanks! 
> 
> Just did some searching about the words that came up in the dream-
> 
> Tiv: is the name of a Nigerian people 
> 
> Hind: The back or rear of an animal
> 
> Tao: A Chinese word meaning “way” and describes the natural order of the universe! 
> ...



It will probably make more sense when you find out what your powers are.  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> Task 1 - Discover your alter-identity - Success 
> 
> I’ve joined the squad! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for __: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, Dream Character says the darndest things! CONGRATS!! 

------------------------------------
I had a non-lucid about being in High School with Marvel characters. Thanos was a school bully and I got into a fight with him. 

It was non-lucid because I needed to get some quality sleep after being pretty sick (feel a little better. Food Poisoning) the day before and didn't feel the need to do the lucid practice.

----------


## Hilary

Well, it was a good effort.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Task 4 - Training with Teammates - Fail_: 



I turn to the people on the deck and ask them if anyone is a superhero and wants to spar with me. A man says I should "expect" the building to be the training faciltiy, I thank him, and do. It works.. the house looks a LOT like one of my previous dreams where I had to find the facility. I head inside to ask more people. My gamer friend Scott tries to volunteer, but, laughing, I shake my head no and he sits back down. Then a woman volunteers.

We begin to spar. We are wrestling, and she is very strong. I manage to get on top for a little bit, and try to summon a lightning bolt ("Electrocute!"), but nothing happens. Then I remember the light spray technique I wanted to try. I do this and spray light into her eyes. Immediately, she collapses on the floor... her eyes are closed in pain and red streaks come out of them. Someone nearby says that they hope they can fix her.. I feel really bad and leave the scene. [Why didn't I think to heal her? Doh]

----------


## IndigoRose

Why do you consider it a fail? Not in your superhero form? No superpowers from her? Too much damage?
It doesn't look like you killed her and her strength could be considered a superpower.

----------


## Hilary

> Why do you consider it a fail? Not in your superhero form? No superpowers from her? Too much damage?
> It doesn't look like you killed her and her strength could be considered a superpower.



I thought about it a lot actually. Well, I didn't transform. Also, I'm not sure if she lived or not. I assume she did? But, I don't know, I have an image of her just lying there, red streaks from her eyes, unresponsive. I mean, if it was just that, it's up to the person. For me, I want it to have a positive feeling. So I'm going to do it over and hope for a clean win.

----------


## IndigoRose

Task 1: Discover Your Alter-Identity - Fail


*Spoiler* for _Task 1_: 




I'm going further down the corridor.
I shout, "It's superhero time!"
The hallway widens and looks like a smaller lobby. No one's around, which is fine.
I continue on: "Hey Dream, what superhero am I?"
I see a man, he looks like my friend T, but I don't feel like it's him. As I finish the voice command, he stops, turns to me, and says something indiscernible.
"What?" I ask.
"Pretty Princess." He turns to walk away.
I take a few steps toward him. "Wait, that doesn't sound like a superhero!"
He says something indistinct again.
"Sorry, what?"

The dream ends.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Task 1: Discover Your Alter-Identity - Fail
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task 1_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going further down the corridor.
> ...



Close! At least your DC said actual words! XD

----------


## Lang

> Task 1: Discover Your Alter-Identity - Fail
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Task 1_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going further down the corridor.
> ...



As Tiktaalik said, you are so close. Keep on working on it!  ::D:

----------


## RelicWraith

Phew! Finally got Task III done. It only took... _looks at dream journal..._ seven separate attempts in LDs within the span of almost five months, but I got it.




```

Synopsis: FireFlyMan takes on his greatest challenge yet: filling out an entry form! 


```


Link to DJ entry.

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, I might've gotten Task IV. Still, even if I did, I'm not sure I'm entirely satisfied with the results. I'll defer to y'all on whether this passes or not.




```

Synopsis: While in the ruins of Hero HQ's Laboratory, FireFlyMan beats a tree-woman senseless. Has he no shame? 


```



*Spoiler* for _Task 4 - Training With Teammates - ???_: 



The visuals were dim. Dream re-entry into the void. I allowed myself top sink deeper, during which I think of tasks, settling for the superhero one.

Warp a minute in, I land on a darkened space. Cold, diamond-plated steel composed most of the room. At two sides were wide, hardened glass windows. Blue lights blinked from a malfunctioning terminal behind the window furthest from me. Many of the surfaces were in similar states of disrepair, if not outright cracked and dented. No doubt, some violent encounter (or series of such) occurred here. This gave the atmosphere of an abandoned sci-fi lab, and that I'd been trapped within a "specimen cage". Was the hero organization reduced to this, I wondered? Forced underground in the remnants of its former greatness? This didn't bode well...

In any case, I projected the shadow flames, which soon left behind most of my gear. Only thing missing was my left glove, which was instead replaced with a disposable blue latex glove. No matter, moving on. I then called out to my teammate/opponent, who I was sure was lurking nearby. Indeed, as soon as I did, a figure emerged from the shadows. To my surprise, it was the dryad from the previous dream. She wasn't anywhere near as tall or inhumanly thin (if still wiry), though her blank face and hair of palm leaves left no mistake with whom I beheld.

Without delay, I goaded her to a fight. The dryad slunk back to the darkest corner in an attempt to lay an ambush. Just as she'd vanished from view, she sprang forth. But, the attack was easily telegraphed, and I pushed her aside. Again and again, the tree spirit tried the same trick, to no avail. Eventually, I struck back with a five punch combo. As she flinched, I shrunk myself, ran beneath her feet, then restored my size from behind, where I hit her with a double neck chop. This maneuver KO'd the being in an instant.

Was this victory? If it was, it certainly was a hollow one. For one, there was no one else to spectate. More importantly, there seemed to be a serious mis-match in ability. There was no contest, no challenge. No stake at all. It just wasn't a satisfying conclusion.

As my mood darkened, so too did the dream. I woke up shortly after.

----------


## Hilary

> Well, I might've gotten Task IV. Still, even if I did, I'm not sure I'm entirely satisfied with the results. I'll defer to y'all on whether this passes or not.



So, here's what the task says:





> Task 4: Training with Teammates
> In this next task, you will train with other teammates at your training facility. Transform into your superhero form. You will adeptly use your powers in combat with at least one other superhero in an arena-like setting. Describe the battle, and use of your powers vs. their powers. You must win the match, without killing your teammate, to complete the task.



This is just my interpretation.

Were you in a training facility? Probably?
Were you in your superhero form? Yes.
Did you fight a team mate (not enemy) in an arena like setting? Yes, it seems so.
Did you win? Yes.
Did she survive? It seems so?

I think it's a pass if you want it to be, and if Humble agrees.

----------


## Lang

> So, here's what the task says:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my interpretation.
> 
> Were you in a training facility? Probably?
> Were you in your superhero form? Yes.
> Did you fight a team mate (not enemy) in an arena like setting? Yes, it seems so.
> ...



I agree. It sounds like you completed it!  ::D:

----------


## RelicWraith

Okay, so after some thought, I do agree with the win. Thanks, everyone!

----------


## Lang

> Okay, so after some thought, I do agree with the win. Thanks, everyone!



Congrats!!  ::D:

----------


## Tiktaalik

Task 2: Discover your powers - Success 


*Spoiler* for __: 



I exit through the glass door onto a built up city street with a dingy, back street vibe and remember my TOTY goal. Time to become Tiv-Hind! I announce and try to get back into my costume. I bring my hands to my chest, expecting to feel my Lycra costume from before. I then look down to confirm but see only my top half has changed. Im wearing the blue top but my bottoms are just black trousers. I feel my back to see if I have my cape but Im unsure. It will have to do I shrug and move on to discovering my powers. I step out onto the street and say aloud its time to discover my powers! I see some carved, human sized, wooden bear statues in front of me and decide theyd be good test dummies for my powers. What happens when I do this! I say and force both hands out in front of me, expecting something to shoot out and hit the targets. Nothing happens though and I realise I need to convince myself first its possible. I look at my hands and try to imagine a powerful energy is flowing through them. Then I try again and shoot my hands forward and this time a beam of clear light, fires and twirls from my finger tips. Ooo, what was that!? I say with delighted surprise. I see a man walking by and shoot the energy at him. When it hits he stops and shakes as if hes been electrocuted. He then becomes dizzy and disoriented and stumbles around. What did it do!? I ask him but hes too confused to answer. Suddenly he starts reversing his movements as if hes been rewound on a tape! Cool! I say and watch with fascination. I then fire the energy at a woman. Rewind! I say and she starts rewinding also! The man and woman then bump into each other and start fighting in their confusion. They then turn on me so I decide to flee. Can I fly?  I say and jump and take the superman pose toward a tall building. I take off effortlessly and shoot up toward the top of the building and land perfectly on the roof like a pro. I now look forward to having some fun flying over this city landscape but to my dismay I see the city has a ceiling and I cant! Im annoyed and having lost some lucidity here I decide I need to get outside so I can fly. Whilst looking for an exit in this indoor city the dream ends. 




So my power is some kind of reverse ray! Didnt expect that. Itll be interesting to see how I can use it to accomplish future tasks! Also, I can fly but regular lucid me can fly too so thats not really a surprise.

----------


## Lang

> Task 2: Discover your powers - Success 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for __: 
> 
> 
> 
> I exit through the glass door onto a built up city street with a dingy, back street vibe and remember my TOTY goal. “Time to become Tiv-Hind!” I announce and try to get back into my costume. I bring my hands to my chest, expecting to feel my Lycra costume from before. I then look down to confirm but see only my top half has changed. I’m wearing the blue top but my bottoms are just black trousers. I feel my back to see if I have my cape but I’m unsure. It will have to do I shrug and move on to discovering my powers. I step out onto the street and say aloud “it’s time to discover my powers!” I see some carved, human sized, wooden bear statues in front of me and decide they’d be good test dummies for my powers. “What happens when I do this!” I say and force both hands out in front of me, expecting something to shoot out and hit the targets. Nothing happens though and I realise I need to convince myself first it’s possible. I look at my hands and try to imagine a powerful energy is flowing through them. Then I try again and shoot my hands forward and this time a beam of clear light, fires and twirls from my finger tips. “Ooo, what was that!?” I say with delighted surprise. I see a man walking by and shoot the energy at him. When it hits he stops and shakes as if he’s been electrocuted. He then becomes dizzy and disoriented and stumbles around. “What did it do!?” I ask him but he’s too confused to answer. Suddenly he starts reversing his movements as if he’s been rewound on a tape! “Cool!” I say and watch with fascination. I then fire the energy at a woman. “Rewind!” I say and she starts rewinding also! The man and woman then bump into each other and start fighting in their confusion. They then turn on me so I decide to flee. “Can I fly?”  I say and jump and take the superman pose toward a tall building. I take off effortlessly and shoot up toward the top of the building and land perfectly on the roof like a pro. I now look forward to having some fun flying over this city landscape but to my dismay I see the city has a ceiling and I can’t! I’m annoyed and having lost some lucidity here I decide I need to get outside so I can fly. Whilst looking for an exit in this indoor city the dream ends. 
> 
> ...



Yes!! You are doing it!! Congrats!! KEEP up the great work, guys!!  ::D:

----------


## Occipitalred

Checking in! My own attempts have been... lackluster. Maybe dimwit is defending justice night after night in dreams I never remember. 

I've been avoiding this thread, until I could complete my next task, hoping my progress to match your dreams I read, but never mind that. With two months left, there can be no holding back! Congratulations to Tiktaalik for joining the ranks! And everyone else for your progress! I know we need to nurture an expectation of "I can do this easily" but this is HARD! I only got 1 task complete. So, reading each success and each incomplete attempt, I'm impressed and awed every time! But despite the long periods of (unremembered success?) non-superhero dreams, the take away is we've done it and we can do it again! Good luck!

----------


## Hilary

I hope this qualifies!


*Spoiler* for _Task 4 - Training with Teammates - Success_: 



As I'm falling asleep I feel vibrations. They seem to go on forever, I am not sure if I'm going to make it through the transition, or if I am going to lose the dream, when I realize I've been staring at the surface of the moon for a while. It's literally right in front of my face, and it's so beautiful. I can see every crater and crevice. I realize I am still in bed and get out. Outside, I fly around in a purple helicopter with a broken windshield, my lucidity going on and off. Eventually, I find myself lucid again, and stabilize. I find a wolf-dog, and it leads me by the hand with its mouth, gently. I think_ It's taking me to people!_ and use expectation. This works, and I am taken into a building with people.

In the building, I see a man there and talk to him for a little bit. I see his face is 75% in the shadow, 25% light. He looks like one of my gamer friends which I find odd. After asking him a few questions, I go back outside and start flying. I find another group of people in the back yard. We decide to have a friendly battle, girls vs. boys. At first I pick up a little baby and take to the skies with the baby in arms while they duke it out. Then I remember the task of the year and while in flight say "Light Girl!" and transform. The baby is no longer a baby and I drop some metal object to the ground. Me and one girl go off to battle by ourselves. She is blonde. I use light techniques like "Blinding Light!" and "Light spray!". She is doing sky-karate but missing me. After a few attacks with my light, she is stunned and dazzled, and staring blankly toward the sky. I call it a win and let her drift in the air. The dream ends shortly after.




Edit: DJ Link

----------


## RelicWraith

I'd a number of chances at task V today, though I just barely fell short of succeeding.  Since the experience was practically the whole DJ entry, I'm just gonna link to that:

Link to DJ Entry

----------


## Sivason

I failed to meet any of the tasks because frankly I could not remember specifics. I did have a fun superhero adventure though! 
Here is the dream.

----------


## RelicWraith

Oh no, I ain't done yet!

_Synopsis: FireFlyMan finds magic stones in a dangerous, chaotic realm. Later, his partner, Dryad, aid him in escaping through an enemy office building. After a close encounter, and some clever use of enchanted gems, the two heroes rendezvous in a safe location._

(Lol that rainbow text wasn't intentional, but oh well!)


*Spoiler* for _TOTY 2021 Task V - Success!_: 



Warp. I was flying through a thick cloud in the night skies. After a minute of enjoying the moment, I recalled the TOTY. Swooping down, I looked around for any suitable place for such. Soon enough, I was hovering through urban streets. Around the corner of an apartment building, I stumble upon castle, of all things, composed almost entirely of carved stone. Good place to look as any. Leaping over the gate, I made my way into the keep's entrance. Things got laggy, and some force kept me from moving too close. Undeterred, I turned around, and let myself phase backwards through the structure's unfinished wood doors.

   	 Inside, I was met by a long, empty, unlit hallway. I sped through it, when the surroundings changed into earthen tunnels. Eventually, opened up into a vast chasm. Much of this space was unnaturally rigid, much like you'd see in video games such as Minecraft. Wasn't too fond of that, but I didn't let that bother me. Anyway, I continued past it, and through even more tunnels.

   	 An indiscernible amount of time passes in this underground . It's then that I arrive what could be described as pure chaos. All around, floating stone landmasses, up to hundreds of yards across, drifted about, slowly tilting, bobbling, and bouncing around at any provocation. Atop many of these planes were ruins and rubble, while others contained intact statues, trees, and even garden plots. Heavy clouds roiled in the horizon, a void of blue and violet, swirling ceaselessly, where the lands seemed to barely gravitate. This was quite a mesmerizing view, enough so, I almost let the dream slip.

   	 Recollecting myself, I notice I didn't have a costume, nor a partner, for the task. With a gesture, I immediately donned my appropriate helm and jacket. Conspicuously, my gloves were missing. I tried forcing those gloves, and calling for Dryad. But ,I had enough difficulty keeping in state, as noted by my dimming sight, so I left those details be for now. Anyway, I jump from one island to another, bouncing off a broken pillar, then some debris. Only then did I notice the change in gravity for each landmass, not to mention how  violently the void pulled me towards it whenever I was airborn. Thought it best to keep close to the tunnels.

   	 I also noticed a green arrow at the top left of my view, an indicator of sorts. Guessed it was leading me towards my mark for the task? I jumped where it prompted, only to be pointed elsewhere at every other second. Eventually, I flew myself at one of the larger islands, a mound of sorts. On its slope were organized pots and troughs growing many kinds of plants, including orchids, palm trees, ferns, and herbs, among others.

   	 At this site, the arrow remained transfixed. I brushed through a few pots, when I happen upon a mysterious blue powder. This must've been the artifact I was looking for, but I feared I might've broken it... So, I sift around some more, to find a rough gemstone of similar make, and perfectly intact to boot. That's a relief! Curious if there was more, I dig through a trough. There, I find a small plastic bag filled with even more uncut gems of many colors. All things considered, they were remarkable only in how mundane they appeared. Oh well, who was I to argue?  Anyway, I fly through a tunnel (different from the one I'd arrived from, as I lost sight of that), and get warped out.

   	 Now, I find myself in an underground hallway. It's then I call for Dryad once again. She arrives surprisingly quick, rushing from a corner. This dream depicted her exactly (and quite aptly) as a spriggan from Skyrim, from their twig-like "antlers", to their glowing aura of wind-blown leaves.

   	 "Hey! I got it!", I exclaimed, holding out the bag to show her.

   	 "I know. We have to move."

   	 Dryad snatches my arm, then pulls me with her down the hallway. Soon, we arrive at a subway tunnel. At the far end and to the right blinked the faltering sign of a fire exit. My partner takes us through that door, only to end up in another hallway, this time for what seemed to be an office building, furnished in minimalistic white. We go to the first left, to happen upon a wide, sunlit foyer. A great line of people, under the leaves of huge indoor ferns, were waiting to be serviced at the reception area. Wasn't expecting there to be this many witnesses... er, other people. "Act casual", urged Dryad. I sauntered alongside her past the reception desk, then barged through a conveniently unattended security gate. A number of folk were giving us odd looks, but luckily, nothing came of this.

   	 We were then walking through a different hallway, one with green tiled floors, and potted plants at every entrance. Colorful text could be seen hanging on the walls. I figured this must've been the structure's daycare. Anyway, at the far end was yet another fire escape, where I was being guided.

   	 We make it halfway there, when suddenly, a klaxon blares. Oh crap! Reacting quickly, my companion and I hurry to an opening in the left, a play area, it seemed, of which had a patterned blue and red carpet for flooring. Anyway, I dart towards a small desk, where I shrink myself to fit right under. A bucket filled with some powdery matter happened to be there, so, as a precaution, I shrunk myself further to fit in it. As this occurred, Dryad phases into a small potted tree a few yards away, hiding seamlessly. What's more, the encounter theme from Metal Gear Solid sounded in the background, just to fit the mood further.

   	 Half a minute later, a figure peruses the area, a guard lady. Seemingly exasperated, she barely made an effort to glance around, then quickly lost interest. Similarly, a random French maid investigated the place, perhaps far more suspiciously than the former, but she too gave up in time. With their dispersal, so too did the alarm (and song) end. Still, I figured we'd need to find another way out. 

   	 "What now?", I whispered at Dryad.

   	 "Use a black stone. You'll get out that way."

   	 Doing as told, I pulled out the like stone. Light glistened off its surface, as would be expected. Staring at it, I paused in thought. "Wait, but what about you?"

   	 "Leave a black stone for me. I'll be fine."

   	 Sifting through the bag, I pulled out another stone, and, after restoring its size, left it for Dryad's use. I then concentrate on the one in hand. Suddenly, the stone dissolved, and with it, I was pulled into a black void. "Mission accomplished", I thought, as I floated safely in nothingness. But, no, not quite yet. There's no guarantee Dryad escaped as well. Such doubts causes the dream to collapse immediately.

   	 I struggled to visualize a dream, and to keep from muddling my mind with anxiousness. 

...

   	 Dream re-entry. I was at a restaurant's dish cleaning area. Touching the steel surface of a nearby countertop assured the dream state. Quite surprising, as I'd assumed this was just wishful thinking. With baited breath, I anticipated for Dryad to appear. And, lo and behold, she popped right around the corner. "Told ya I'll be fine!", she teases. Couldn't help but laugh in celebration.


So, by a strict reading of the task, some objectives weren't prioritized in the correct order. Namely, that my costume and partner only appeared halfway through, and shortly before and after I'd extracted the marked artifact. Don't suppose there'd be much harm in overlooking such technicalities?  :Cheeky: 

Link to DJ Entry

----------


## Tiktaalik

This was a fun set of tasks and Ive enjoyed participating and reading everyones entries throughout the year. Sadly I only reached the end of task 2 but feel its time now to hang up my cape, feeling satisfied to have at least found my identity and discovered my powers. Who knows, I may become Tiv-Hind again in future dreams but for now its time to rest up and prepare for the 2022 TOTY! See ya next year!

----------


## Lang

Congrats! RelicWraith! I will try to get to the voting booth as soon as I can. Sorry, it's taking so long. Been saving the world... You know how it is.   :wink2:   :tongue2:  

~Humbledreamer.

----------


## Hilary

Hey guys. Just an update. As you know, the new year is coming and so is our new Task of the Year theme. These tasks will officially close on the same date the new tasks open (Jan. 5th, 11:59 pm EST). Any entries submitted after that time will not qualify for TotY wings. However, I encourage anyone who wishes to continue completing these tasks to do so, and you may continue to post in this thread with your updates. I know I plan on it. This does not have to be the end of FireflyMan, Dimwit, Light Girl, or even Butts. Thank you for participating in DreamViews' Superhero Training Program! Long live our dream heroes!!!  :Clap:  :superman:  :Clap:

----------

